# Wtb surf rods



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking for a surf rod. Would like a 1508 or 1509, and also a 1209. Let me know what u got.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Where in va are you? Rod tips for 1508 and 1509 kinda long to ship.


----------



## va legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Va beach area. Willing to drive a couple hours


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i have a 1509 conventional built by Nick at TWs. You can pm your mobile# for pics. $275 located in MD, so would have to arrange something if we make a deal.


----------

